
Bill Gates orders £500m hydrogen-powered superyacht - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/09/bill-gates-orders-500m-hydrogen-powered-superyacht
======
smn1234
[https://www.inc.com/don-reisinger/no-bill-gates-didnt-buy-
wo...](https://www.inc.com/don-reisinger/no-bill-gates-didnt-buy-worlds-first-
ever-hydrogen-powered-super-yacht-for-644-million.html)

